# Mountain Dew Advertising Fake



## Anthonicia (Oct 12, 2010)

I know Morb knows this for sure, but this guy has this Mountain Dew Advertising on ebay as an original:
 http://cgi.ebay.com/WOW-RARE-1950s-MOUNTAIN-DEW-POSTER-BEAUTIFUL-SIGNS-/280574354349?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415388e3ad#ht_1824wt_1139

 Now, anyone that knows anything about Mt. Dew history knows this type advertisement was around in the mid-60's.  He states it 1950's.  The dead giveaway it's fake is the 15 cents.  Mountain Dew was never 15 cents, only on the reproductions is it 15 cents.  I asked him where he got it from and I hope to get a response.  Maybe he was led to believe it was an original.  

 As hot as "American Pickers" and their "celebration" of advertising is, the more we can expect people to fake us out on it.  Gonna have to try harder than this though![]

 -A


----------



## Anthonicia (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh, they said the got it from a dealer 12 years ago.  Should I tell them it's fake, or should I let you do it?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't know if it's a fake or not, but I do know one thing.........Mnt. Dew was at one time .15. Don't you remember when they went from ten to fifteen cents. I don't remember the year [I was quite young at the time], but I think it was around the time Coke and Pepsi went from 12 to 10 oz. bottles.

  Later it went to a quarter then thirty-five cents then to now when a 16 oz. Dew is a buck fifty-nine and a dime tax.

  Why do you say they were never .15?


----------



## Anthonicia (Oct 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Â I don't know if it's a fake or not, but I do know one thing.........Mnt. Dew was at one time .15. Don't you remember when they went from ten to fifteen cents. I don't remember the year [I was quite young at the time], but I think it was around the time Coke and Pepsi went from 12 to 10 oz. bottles.
> 
> ...


 
 It is on Dick Bridgforth's website I believe, mountaindewbottles.com?  If they were .15 cents, it was never on the sign.  If you look close you can tell where it is copied from other signs.  Pull up another repro sign of the same kind on ebay and they have the same markings.  I am 95% sure, although it is a nice looking sign.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd bet it's a fake from looking at his other stuff.


----------



## Anthonicia (Oct 12, 2010)

I can't find where I saw that....  Another red flag is that it is framed like that, almost like it was painted on vinyl.  I told the guy I hope he didn't pay too much for it.  You think this would've been around 12 years ago?  I have a hard time believing that one too?


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 12, 2010)

I actually have to disagree, even though the Pepsi Collectors Club would agree with you. I have one of these I purchased over a year ago, and when Dick Bridgeforth was here taking pictures of my Dr. Enuf stuff, I showed it to him and the other gentleman he had with him and both agreed that it looked to be original, and a variation he hadn't seen before, he even took a picture of it for an update of his collectibles book. I also had an advertising collector friend of mine take a look at it as well and he came to the same conclusion. So all of this is enough to make me question the opinion that says this is a reproduction.

 The only reasons given by the Pepsi Collectors club mirrors your own, they mention the 15 cents, and go further to make the statement that anything that shows up on ebay like this is a repro because these items just don't show up on ebay. I persoally call bs on this thinking because I have personally purchased other period Mountain Dew items from ebay that turned out to be authentic. One of them being one of the New Mountain Dew stickers with the bottle, which does have a known repop out there; however, I verified it using Bridgeforth's book and the man himself as it's being original. Just because something shows up on ebay doesn't automatically make it a repop and that type of thinking makes me question the Pepsi Clubs opinion. Second they give no proof that this was repoped aside from the tin sign you see everywhere which is where their logic that it is comes from. Well that tin sign is a repop and it has the 15 cents on it, while the larger known version of this sign doesn't. For some reason they never stop to think, that the design for that tin sign had to have come from somewhere. There has to be a pre-existing sign with the 15 cents notation on it in order for there to be a repop of it.

 Add to that this article in the Raleigh Bottle Club's Bottle Talk newsletter about Hillibilly Willy's Mountain Dew collection, and on page nine he has one of these signs and states rightly that these are heavily reproduced and sell on ebay regularly for under $20; however, he makes of point of stating that the sign is made of paper, and is extremely hard to find. A very few of these have shown up on ebay lately, and I did spot one in a local flea market that was very rough condition. In conclusion I would have to say that the sign is real, the way these are obviously printed via a screen printing process which is obvious on the printed areas which are glossy and a bit raised from the paper when you get one in your hands, the fact that while the sign has a white background this one has a light grey background which is bordered on two sides by white, and the fact that tons of them aren't crawling out of the wood work while tons of the metal signs are tell me that this isn't a repop, or we would be seeing many more of them. I wouldn't quash your friend's dreams until you have diehard proof it isn't real, because his looks exactly like Hillbilly Willy's, and Willy's looks exactly like mine, and so far very little has proven that my sign is a repop.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 12, 2010)

BTW according to Dick Bridgeforth these were produced in the Johnson City area by a local sign making company back in the 1960's via a hand operated process. This may lend some light to the white borders where they left themselves some room to cut the signs from each other. He was asking about the larger sign with no price on it; however, he seemed to feel these were made by the same company.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm currently checking out his other Mountain Dew sign and comparing it with Dick Bridgeforth's book. The sign is actually from 1968 and is called the "Short Jump" version. The short jump version uses a screen printing process while the Long Jump and the Medium jump version does not, this sign was also made in Canada. The only red flag is that Bridgeforth's book calls out the dimensions as 22 x32 while his is 16 1/2" x 11, and doesn't have the 02-md-22 designation in the left hand bottom corner, but this corner is badly damaged so who knows? This could be a smaller size of the 22x32, but I don't know.


----------



## Anthonicia (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey Morb, please don't take it personally...

 When I read what apparently was from the Pespi Club; I wrongfully assumed it was law.  I thought it was on Wayne Burgess' site at one time, but my memory isn't what it used to be (damn painkillers).  I used to be a walking encyclopedia myself, but I must've shorted my system out somehow.  You know, you read something like that from a (you agree?) respectable source....  It should be based on fact without any deception.

 So, again, I apologize if I am wrong.  I have nothing to lose or gain here, if it's fake or real makes no biggie to me.  I was raising the issue to find out the truth and I do not doubt you main man Morbious.  You make some good factual points.  The only question I have is that it looks too perfect?  You think it's real like that?  I wasn't alive when this ad came out, so I have no idea what the texture of a real one is.  The markings on this sign seem to match the ones on the repro tin signs too....  

 Look at any other tin sign like this one and the markings match up almost perfect.  So, whatever, whatever, it's cool, it's cool....

 On a landmark day today!  A very important message!!!  I got Zoeii (aka White Lightnin'), (aka Bottle Cat), (aka Cheddar Cheese Fry), (aka Lil' Chicken Nugget), (aka Kitty Kitty Kitty) to start on her lifelong drinking of ye good ole mountain dew!
 She started on the lip balm I got for the misses, hehehe, for me actually.....  Well she took the dew lip balm everywhere she went, well every hiding spot anyway.  So, today she got the real thing!  About 1/4 of a Mountain Dew Throwback, or Flashback, however you wanna call it.  She lapped it up and went back to her hiding spot to dream of kitty kats, and her (human) mommy naked, ole mountain dew bottles, Zeke and Daisy Dew, Barney and Ally, Charlie and Bill.  Or maybe that was my dream?

 So, it's official.  I have crossed over to the hillbilly side for good now.  It's in me blood I reckon...


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 12, 2010)

The fact that he conveniently has many other signs makes me wonder; however, like I said there would be a lot more of them out there is they were repops. I have seen exactly five. It could turn out that I am wrong; however, I'd have to see more proof than it says 15 cents, and vintage items don't show up on ebay, to convince me otherwise. This is why I didn't pay the $475 suggested value based on  the one without prince in Bridgeforth's book, I paid $40 and if it is a reproduction then it is one of the best I've ever seen, and will look great on my wall, or at least a lot better than the tin sign. LOL!


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm not taking it personally, and the points I'm making come from my own doubts about these signs and my search for information on them, I'm just stating what I've done to try to authenticate my sign myself. I took a chance on this one I purchased long ago knowing full well that it could be a reproduction, because I always assume the worse, it had already paid off on the New Mountain Dew sign. There are various differences in the over all look of this sign as compared to the bright and pretty tin sign, number one being the light grayish blue background which doesn't appear on the tin sign, and I can't imagine anyone trying to reproduce if they were trying to replicate the tin sign. I don't know there are more questions than answers, and if Burgess knew about it one would think he would have included a mention of it in the Mountain Dew collectibles book he co-wrote with Bridgeforth. They mention the other repros including the new Mountain Dew sticker ones that I personally have never seen.

 Like I said more questions than answers on this one. LOL!

 As the old adage goes, buyer beware. Don't purchase something without holding it in your hand first unless you are willing to get burned once in a while. Sometimes it pays off as well in my experience.


----------



## Anthonicia (Oct 12, 2010)

You know, I would pay $40 for it based purely on the looks of it.  I would like it without the 15 cents on it just so no smart ass goes, hey blah, blah, blah and it isn't blah, blah, blah.  I wish I knew some of the people you do.  Seems like you can get a lot of items cheaper than I can.  Maybe my negotiating skills just stink. 

 You read the Kitty Tales above???  I thought it was pretty cool, most kats don't drink soda.  She eats everything though.  She chews on the lip balm stuff to get some out!  haha.  She has grown into one of my favorite animals.  I am such a looney. lol


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 12, 2010)

I am by no means a Mountain Dew expert. But I thought I would tag this thread for updates by sharing this photo of three different signs. But the auction site archives I got it from does not say if they are original or reproductions. Nor does it say how much they sold for as a lot. It only indicated that the opening bid was $50.00, and that their estimated value was between $50.00 and $1000.00. And here is the copy/pasted info it had regarding size. But whether it is referring to just one or all of the signs, I do not know. Hopefully I haven't added just more confusion to the topic. To me these particular signs look like reproductions because of the little holes in the corners. But I could very well be wrong. In my humble opinion I think the one in question is original. (No little holes ??? )

 SPBOB

 Lot 929  
 3 MOUNTAIN DEW SIGNS, 12 1/2" X 16"


----------



## Anthonicia (Oct 12, 2010)

SodaPopBob-  I am not sure about those now, but they all look like repros you find on ebay.  I have a couple I bought for maybe       
                      $5 a piece, one a Pepsi, one a Mountain Dew.


----------



## ncbred (Oct 12, 2010)

Please don't tell me this one is a fake because I got it off Ebay several weeks ago.  []

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260666427379&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 12, 2010)

ncbred ~

 I hope you don't mind my posting this photo of your e-bay sign. As you likely know, e-bay photos disappear after about 60 days. This way we can preserve it here for future reference. By the way, very nice sign.

 SPBOB


----------



## Anthonicia (Oct 12, 2010)

Dustin- No, that looks legit to me.  $40 seems like a good price to me too!  I always pay full retail on ebay.  They say Mountain Dew is one of the fastest growing markets on ebay.  I swear the sellers bid on their own items to boost the price.  It's ridiculous.


----------



## ncbred (Oct 12, 2010)

That same seller also had the one you started the thread about.  It was also a paper sign.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Mountai...768?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb1236d70


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 12, 2010)

ncbred ~

 Good job! So much for my "little holes" theory.  Lol  []  These'in cardboard signs just gotta be original, don't ya think?  And if someone wanted to buy the last one posted, I bet you could contact the seller and ask them to re-post it on a "Buy it now / Best offer" basis and possibly get it for as little as $20.00. I have done this sort of thing on various ocassions in the past and it worked every time except once.

 SPBOB


----------



## Anthonicia (Oct 12, 2010)

I was going by what I thought was fact.  I swear it was on Wayne Burgess' website, but my memory has long since played unfunny tricks on me.  They really look good enough to be real.  Maybe the 15 cents is a misguided lie?  Maybe someone's memory is crapping out on them like I?


----------



## ncbred (Oct 12, 2010)

I almost bought that one instead of the one I got.  Thats why I said I hope it wasn't a fake because mine may have been too.  Being I was the only one to bid on either one kinda had me wondering if it was a repo myself.  I thought $40 was fairly cheap for a nice paper MD sign.


----------



## Anthonicia (Oct 12, 2010)

Morb - I am boggling my mind to figure out what sticker you are talking about...  Is it a 70's sticker, like the wave style?  Like              below I guess?

 ncbred - I agree with you on that being a good buy.  

 Everyone - Sorry for stirring up a pot that shan't be stirred!  I'm not going up to that hillbilly's mountainside still and asking him to fill me cup for 15 cent.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Anthonicia
> 
> You know, I would pay $40 for it based purely on the looks of it.  I would like it without the 15 cents on it just so no smart ass goes, hey blah, blah, blah and it isn't blah, blah, blah.  I wish I knew some of the people you do.  Seems like you can get a lot of items cheaper than I can.  Maybe my negotiating skills just stink.
> 
> You read the Kitty Tales above???  I thought it was pretty cool, most kats don't drink soda.  She eats everything though.  She chews on the lip balm stuff to get some out!  haha.  She has grown into one of my favorite animals.  I am such a looney. lol


 
 Poor kitty, you're gonna give it Kidney stones. LOL!


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> ncbred ~
> 
> ...


 
 The more of these that seem to be coming out of the wood work, and seem to have been made by the same process makes me doubtful now that any of these are original. Like I said far too many are coming out of the wood work, and all seem to be the exact art that was used for the tin signs. Granted when you think about it they are fairly quality repos, and in my opinion are worth the price if you are looking for something that doesn't look as clean and pretty and obviously fake like the tin signs do. It's just far too suspicious in light of the other types coming to light now, and I would have to conclude that these are FAKE, and unless you are interested in having a nice print of these posters, then I would avoid them. Personally like I said I like mine and don't feel all that ripped off at $40, because you can't get a good print now a days for much less than that, and the poster is spot on and beautiful. They seem to have been silk screened rather than photocopied and printed off of a computer printer which makes them more interesting.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> I am by no means a Mountain Dew expert. But I thought I would tag this thread for updates by sharing this photo of three different signs. But the auction site archives I got it from does not say if they are original or reproductions. Nor does it say how much they sold for as a lot. It only indicated that the opening bid was $50.00, and that their estimated value was between $50.00 and $1000.00. And here is the copy/pasted info it had regarding size. But whether it is referring to just one or all of the signs, I do not know. Hopefully I haven't added just more confusion to the topic. To me these particular signs look like reproductions because of the little holes in the corners. But I could very well be wrong. In my humble opinion I think the one in question is original. (No little holes ??? )
> 
> ...


 
 These are the reproduction tin signs we have been talking about. They usually retail for about ten bucks each.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is a scan of my sticker that was modified in a half brained scheme that was quickly dropped, but you get the idea.


----------



## Anthonicia (Oct 13, 2010)

That's actually kind of cool. The neck hillbilly looks like anime-style!  Anime Sucks!!!!  Eat that you! Authority! yeah....


----------



## ncbred (Oct 13, 2010)

If it is indeed a fake I must commend them on aging the paper.  Because it looks and smells every bit of 40+ years old.  Mine even looks to have had mold spots on the back of it.  I know there are processes of doing so but just don't know how they do it.


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 13, 2010)

Look at that sellers other items.  It is my opinion that all their cardboard signs are not original.  I am not an expert in this category but it appears the Mountain Dew collectors are the only ones silly enough to place a bid on any of them so far.  The Dr Pepper King of Beverages sign is the only one I am familiar with and if that was an original sign it would be worth close to a grand, not $29.99 with no bids.  The Dr Pepper thermometer I think is real.  I would stay away from that seller.


----------



## Anthonicia (Oct 13, 2010)

I really don't think it's worth faking a Mt. Dew sign to the extent of having mold growing on the back.  It costs way more to buy the chemicals necessary to "age" paper than the $40 you get from selling it.  Idk though, maybe someone has found a way to make money off of it?  I know that one day technology will become so advanced that there will be no way to tell a difference in reproductions or originals.  If people make money off of it then it will undoubtfully be done.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 13, 2010)

The main focus here is Anthonicia's cardboard sign shown below. With a few others discussed along the way. I have been looking around the internet for what might be a "for sure" original, but as yet I have not found one. So now I am wondering if anyone among us has one they can post for comparison? Surely there must be an original out there somewhere. Earlier Morb said ...

 ... the Raleigh Bottle Club's Bottle Talk newsletter about Hillibilly Willy's Mountain Dew collection, and on page nine he has one of these signs and states rightly that these are heavily reproduced and sell on ebay regularly for under $20; however, he makes of point of stating that the sign is made of paper, and is extremely hard to find. A very few of these have shown up on ebay lately, and I did spot one in a local flea market that was very rough condition. In conclusion I would have to say that the sign is real,

 Morb ~

 How'z about posting a photo of what you believe to be a for sure original. Even if it comes from a book. Not that it would be proof-positive regarding Anthonicia's sign, but at least we'll have some idea of what the real deal looks like.

 Thanks,

 SPBOB

 {Anthonicia's Sign}


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 13, 2010)

That's just it Soda, with so many of these with similar characteristics coming out of the wood works now and all being based on known reproduction tin signs, including the pepsi, dr. pepper, and others he has, then enough doubt has been raised to say that I don't even think mine or any of these is real. In other words if there is a known reproduction tin sign in existence and you find one of these that seems to have been screen printed and aged then they may not be real; however, they are well made and are nice pieces to use for art with a collection. I have doubts that Hillbilly Willy's is real as well, now. Too many factors involved for me to conclusively say they are real. 

 My examination of the other "Short" Jump sign which is the wrong size and doesn't have the catalog number tipped me off to this. This is a known piece that is in Bridgeforth's book, unlike the rouge hillbilly sign I own, and I was able to see that very little added up on that sign. Logical conclusion is that this individual is reproducing signs from known tin signs through a process unknown, what gives more than excellent results which doesn't end up looking cheap the way most homemade repros do.

 That being said, if you want a nice looking piece to hang up in your collection, you can't beat one of these for $20, I paid $40 for mine and am quite satisfied with the quality, and its gonna look great on my wall, at least now I don't have to archive frame it, and can just get a good poster frame and mat. The sticker on the other hand, different story, but it's small. Yay!


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is the repro tin sign that he took these from.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 13, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> ncbred ~
> 
> ...


 





 He even had the balls to leave the red border on this one. This design was only used on metal signs according to Bridgeforth's book.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 13, 2010)

And this is the one that tipped me off.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 13, 2010)

And the corresponding tin sign. As much as I hate to admit it something strange is going on with these signs.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Morb ~

 It's a bummer we even have to be discussing this sort of thing. I hate it when I walk into an antique shop these days and 50% of their inventory is nothing but a bunch of retro stuff. You know the type of items I mean where they decorate their booths with a lot of cutesie hobby and crafts tin cans and boxes with ribbons and the like on them. I guess their must be a market for that sort of thing, but in my opinion it sure doesn't belong in an "Antique" shop. And it appears e-bay is getting just as bad.

 Anyhoo ... here's a link to the Raleigh Bottle Club site that Morb mentioned. It has a lot of really cool photos, including one of what I believe is an original-original of Anthonicia's sign. ( Maybe ? )

 SPBOB

 Link :    http://www.raleighbottleclub.org/home/images/forms/0909.pdf


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 13, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> And this is the one that tipped me off.


 
 I just noticed that this sign is also in his collection with similar damage, characteristics, and size to the "short jump" sign that the ebay seller has, which is pictured. I think Willy might have been snookered as well or I am completely wrong about these being repros. Time will tell.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 13, 2010)

The following two photos are for those of you with eagle-like eyesight and a photographic memory. Compare the two and see if you can detect any subtle differences that I may have missed. I post them back-to-back for easier comparison. I realize with the advanced photo-copying techniques available today that Anthonicia's sign could very well be a fake. Personally I just can't say and will await the Jury's return before formulating a final opinion.

 SPBOB

 {Anthonicia's sign again}


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 13, 2010)

{"Likely" original from Raleigh site}.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 13, 2010)

Wouldn't you know it. New page right in the middle of my post. Here is Anthonicia's sign again-again. Sorry 'bout that. (I hate clicking/scrolling, especially when doing comparisions like this).


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 14, 2010)

I had a little time off this afternoon and stopped by an antique shop I rarely visit. It's in downtown San Diego among all the one-way streets and skyscrapers. I know the shop keeper who was closing out some of his collector books. I was able to get the Mountain Dew Collectibles book shown below for half price. It is Volume I 1951-1976 (items) and published in 2001 by Bruce Zafft and Tim Tromp. It's a really cool book, and has a master list of appx. 800 different name bottles. It also shows a combined total of about 50 different signs. (Both cardboard and tin). After thumbing through it a couple of times and reading some of the text, it kind of gives me the impression it has just about every sign known in it. But it did not show a single sign, nor anything even similar, to Anthonicia's sign. And absoloutely nothing whatsoever with 15c on it. I don't know how this compares to the Bridgeforth book, but it sure has a lot of stuff in it, and totals 112 pages. Of course, this doesn't mean the 15c sign never existed, only that it's not in the book that the authors claim was the most complete Mountain Dew collectibles book available at the time. 

 SPBOB

 I have done no research on the book itself, and do not know if it has been reprinted since 2001. I am assuming they intended to publish a Volume II. But whether it has been done yet I do not know.


----------



## ncbred (Oct 14, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> That's just it Soda, with so many of these with similar characteristics coming out of the wood works now and all being based on known reproduction tin signs, including the pepsi, dr. pepper, and others he has, then enough doubt has been raised to say that I don't even think mine or any of these is real. In other words if there is a known reproduction tin sign in existence and you find one of these that seems to have been screen printed and aged then they may not be real; however, they are well made and are nice pieces to use for art with a collection. I have doubts that Hillbilly Willy's is real as well, now. Too many factors involved for me to conclusively say they are real.
> 
> ...


 
 I agree.  To possibly be fakes, these were well made and aged.  Mine has a distinct smoke smell to it?  Could smoke somehow have been used to age these paper signs?  I know cigerette smoke tends to yellow all things white.  

 I bought mine for my fathers birthday.  He's really into MD advertisements and named bottles.  I'll just keep my mouth shut right now about this possibly being fake.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 14, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> And this is the one that tipped me off.


 
 Above is the cardboard sign that Morb posted earlier. He got it from e-bay, and is the one currently available by the same seller as the 15c one that Anthonicia posted. However, the e-bay seller of this "short-jump" sign indicates the measurements are 16 1/2 " wide x 11" high. But note that the original shown below from my book indicates a measurement of 22" x 32".  Also note that the colors in the original seem brighter. 

 Questions:

 1.   Is it likely they made different sizes for the same sign?  (The one in the book is Canadian). 

 2.   Would your average e-bay seller start out the bidding at $19.00 if it was (according to the book) a
      rare item valued in 2001 at $500.00+? 

 I am neither the Judge or jury, but just of presenter of evidence who has a couple of questions.

 SPBOB

 In case you were not familar with the terms "Long Jump" and "Short Jump," this photo shows both. The dark borders are not part of the signs themselves, but rather the surfaces they were placed on.


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 14, 2010)

Vintage!!!  Mountain Dew Paper Grocery Store Sign

 Here is a cardboard sign that was on ebay a couple weeks ago for $40.  Looks old but nobody fell for the scam that time either.  If these were original they wouldn't be that cheap with no bids.
 [/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 14, 2010)

Jay ~

 Like that comedian on the 1960s tv series "Laugh In" used to say ... "very interesting!"

 And has everyone noticed that both sellers in question have a "No Return" policy?  It surely makes you wonder. 

 SPBOB


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah that's the last one I saw, and that particular one had ran twice and hadn't sold.

 Actually Soda that picture shows the short and medium jump. The long jump one is much longer. I haven't been able to get a copy of that Mountain Dew Collectibles book; however, clocking in at 112 pages doesn't really stand up to Bridgeforth's/Burgess' Mountian Dew Collectibles book clocking in at well over 600 pages with pictures of every item, and that isn't counting the book dedicated just to the bottles which clocks in at 600 pages on its own. I would still like to find a copy for the resource shelf, but I have to hand the "most complete" award to Bridgeforth and Burgess on this one.

 You also have a point that if these dealers knew what they had and knew it wasn't a repop then they wouldn't be selling them for $40.


----------



## madman (Oct 17, 2010)

wow!


----------



## madman (Oct 17, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: SODAPOPBOB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey morb it doesnt look like a fake to me! very cool either way! nice find!


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 17, 2010)

I actually got to hold one of these today. A friend of mine had one in his collection. They do look good; however, he said he had is doubts about its authenticity as well based on his finding it at a bottle show a couple of years ago which had some other signs done the same way. He noted how the aging looked to similar on each piece and it made him suspicious; however, he just figured that they all came from the same place and had been in similar condition. I don't know, but Bridgeforth's book says they had numbers in the corner, and the one pictured and the one my friend had didn't have any numbers. Bridgeforth also mentioned this when he was looking at my poster.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 18, 2010)

Morb ~

 I will not know for sure how this will look until I post it, but hopefully you will be able to see what appears to be a number in the upper right hand corner of the short-jump sign I posted earlier, and is the one from my book that the author claimed was original. But even if it doesn't enlarge the way I hope it does, you should still be able to make out the number(s) I am referring to. And wouldn't you know it, the photo from e-bay is cut off right at this very location.  Hmmm ... I wonder?

 SPBOB


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 18, 2010)

The one I saw today was just like the auction version, but had no numbers anywhere.


----------



## Anthonicia (Oct 18, 2010)

I certainly apologize for unleashing this blackhole of Mountain Dew quagmires.  I didn't know it would be this heavily debated, so sorry for that fellas.  I agree with Morb's assumption that if the seller knows what he has then he wouldn't be selling them for $40 when they are worth ten times that.  You know the saying about opinions though, everybody's got one.  Sorry for being the biggest a-hole with one.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 19, 2010)

Discussion and debate is the root of knowledge. Never apologize for sparking debate, we may all gain something from the discussion.


----------



## Anthonicia (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah, okay!  I don't apologize for the good stuff, only the bad stuff like assuming it's a fake by the 15Â¢ cents thing do I apologize for!  My intentions were for great discussion and debate throughout the lands of the Mountain of Dew!  The nectar of the Gods shall never be treated as anything other than just that!  

 thank you for helping me see it that way...


----------



## ncbred (Dec 18, 2010)

How about this one guys?


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't know really, that's why I'm bidding on it. I have looked it up on Bridgeforth's book but there is nothing on this particular design in there, repro or not. So I really don't know. The only red flag I see is the lack of the registered trademark symbol; however, that isn't a hard and fast rule. I just donno. Could be a rare new design, or it could be a photoshopped fake. It looks pretty good for a fake if it is one. I just like the hillbilly holding the actual bottle instead of a jug. In the end I don't know; however, I do know that there isn't a reproduction source for this one so there has to be something out there that is real which it was made off of if it isn't real. We shall see.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 19, 2010)

I scanned this image from my 2001 "Mountain Dew Collectibles" book by Bruce Zafft and Tim Tromp. All I know about it is what you see here. Based on the measurements in the text, I estimate the sign part of it to be appx. 7.5" x 15."  I am assuming the entire thing is made out of plastic, but I'm not entirely sure about that part. Note it is dated circa 1965 - Rare - and vaued at $400.00! (For the entire menu board). 

 SPBOB


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 19, 2010)

Could be a fake then, but I like it and if I win it for a twenty spot then I'll be happy. Thanks for posting that picture. I wonder why Bridgeforth doesn't have it in his book.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 20, 2010)

Whew not that it's over and someone else won the item, I can feel free to point something out that I noticed yesterday. I noticed that the second line "yore innards!" actually matches the picture that Sodabob posted and appears to be more due to the warping of the plastic of the original sign as opposed to actual intent. Then I ran across a repro tin sign which appears to use this same item and or picture for it's art as well, because it has the exact same warping of the last line in it. I had forgotten about this repro tin sign, but when I saw it I felt that this sign falls into the same repro category as the earlier ones. I would love to know how they are producing these to look like they were made with an actual silk screen process. I would have to say this one is a fake as well, esspecially when you think all of these seem to be produced from the same exact process. What are the odds of that?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 20, 2010)

Morb ~

 I see the warping and think I understand what you are saying. But are you suggesting that the one from the book that I posted is the original, (or at least one of them) and that the others are "photographs" of that original and that that's why all the others have the same "warped" lettering?  If so ... that's totally weird!

 SPBOB


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes that's what I'm saying. I think that the reproducers of the tin sign used the photograph in that book, and or the original sign itself to make their sign which is a menu board as well. If you look at the repro sign the warping of the second line is evident on that one as well. The would have cleaned up the picture to make a better looking sign, but couldn't fix the warping. I think the paper sign, like the others was taken from the reproduction tin sign instead of the book or photographs of the item. There is a trend developing with these signs and that is that they all tend to match known reproduction tin signs, this one came out of left field for me because I had forgotten about that menu sign. Dollars to doughnuts that we see these two next.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 21, 2010)

Or this one, as these two and the "Sold Here" sign are the only ones I haven't seen yet, but I'm sure they are coming.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 21, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  ncbred
> 
> How about this one guys?


 
 The true dead give away on this one is the bottle cap. That had bothered me since I first seen it. It just doesn't look right. It appears to be paint over wash on a 3d object instead of a true printing flub, and when's the last time you saw the use of silver paint on one of these signs?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 21, 2010)

Morb ~

 My 2001 book shows "originals" to both of the last two signs you posted. If you would like I can scan and post them. The first one of the hillbillies crossing the gorge came in two different sizes and was used on "Bottle Display (for sale) Racks."  There are some high values indicated as well.

 SPBOB


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 21, 2010)

Nah that'll be alright. I just posted those as two of the three we haven't seen in this new "bootlegger" form yet. Did anyone else notice the term Bootleggers in the auction title. Interesting choice of terms for what may indeed be a bootleg version of the sign.


----------



## splante (Dec 22, 2010)

Most of the pic of these signs look perfect to be original.I think a lot of repro's . Just my opinion


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 22, 2010)

I agree that they are well done. I actually own the 15c hillbilly sign that was produced through this process and it is very good quality, and actually fooled two sign collecting friends of mine into thinking it was original, and Dick Bridgeforth.. While I'm pretty sure that it is a repro, I still consider it a great repro print suitable for framing.

 My problem with these is the sellers trying to sell them as original.


----------



## splante (Dec 23, 2010)

is this bottle legit or did someone put a mountain dew cap on it trying to make a quick dollar...also if the hillbilly md 10 oz is so "rare" why can you find so many on ebay?


 http://cgi.ebay.com/rare-16-oz-Pepsi-bottle-Mountain-dew-cap-/290515152866?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a40d6fe2


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 23, 2010)

splante ~

 Morb or one of the other more knowledgeable Mountain Dewer's will likely have a more specific answer to your question, but I know that the Pepsi Cola Company acquired Mountain Dew from the Tip Corporation around 1964-65. So the cap may have been an accident of some kind by someone at the (Pepsi/Mt. Dew) bottling plant who put the wrong caps on the wrong bottles. ???

               And speaking of curiosities ... Check out the signs below where they read ... 

                                          Quit yore fussin & fetch some NEW! 

                                   (The captions indicate the signs are circa 1960s).

                      1.  I'm wondering "who" was fussin (complaining) and about what?

                      2.  And exactly what do they mean by "New?" 

 As far as I know they didn't drop the hillbilly from their labels and advertising until about 1969. And yet both signs still show the hillbilly. So it seems unlikely they are referring to a "new" bottle. Otherwwise you'd think they would be showing it. So does this mean they changed the recipe and that people were "fussin" about the old flavor?  

 SPBOB


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 23, 2010)

Bob, "fussin" means to make a lot of noise or a lot of concern.  "New", I'd guess that's when Pepsico took the brand.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 23, 2010)

Osia ~

 True-true ... but note it says "Quit yore fussin!" Which suggest to me ... "stop complaining"  ???

 Thanks,

 SPBOB


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 23, 2010)

Try it in this context...."Quit yalls fussin I'm trying to sleep" or " I came inside after hearing a terrible fuss" or "What's all the fuss about?" maybe "The kids made a big fuss about Christmas".

 Maybe the Southern vernacular doesn't translate well to the West Coast[]. 

 In the add I see it this way....."Quit making all that unnessary noise, get up and get some of this new Pepsi product it's good"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 23, 2010)

Osia ~

 Perhaps yore right. But what about the "New" part?

 Thanks,

 SPBOB


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 23, 2010)

It was a new Pepsi product going nation wide, ya gotta remember it was a regional drink till then.


----------



## morbious_fod (Dec 23, 2010)

Actually I think those signs are pre-Pepsi buy out and the "new" they are referring to is the new formula. Mountain Dew until the early 1960's was a lithinated Lemon Lime similar to 7-UP and due to Pepsi's rule that a competing drink couldn't be bottled by Pepsi bottlers, a good chunk of the franchises were Pepsi franchises, and with the introduction by Pepsi of Teem in 1959 (or so) a new completely different formula had to be created. This new formula is the one used in Mountain Dew today, except for the High Fructose Corn Syrup that is. Oh I'm sorry the "Corn Sugar" as the HFCS industry would have us call it, sorry boys I still like Cane Sugar.

 I don't expect you yankees to understand the terms fussin and fetch. It's just a turn of phrase down south and more importantly in the hills of Southwest Virginia and Northeast Tennessee where Mountain Dew was born. People have been fussin and fuedin back in dem dar hills for a coons age or more. LOL!

 splante- as for the Mountain Dew cap on a pepsi bottle, that is far too easy to fake to pay a hundred bucks on. The only way this could work, since there is a cola in that bottle, is that one of the Mountain Dew caps ended up in the Pepsi caps, if this thing is legit at all. Rule of thumb is that if a cap can be easily removed and replaced then all capped sodas are immediately suspect of being capped after the fact. I can go down stairs and make you one of these right now, I have a capper and caps. Don't be fooled by the recap trick.


----------

